# Step by step Heat transfer process



## lazyboy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to this and would like to know the step by step process of getting the image onto the shirt with a heat press. I want to go ahead and purchase a heat press, but i am unaware of what i would also need in order to complete the process. Transfer sheets? Teflon sheet? Printer, what kind where do i get one?Ink?

I basically need to know what i need and how to do it. 

How do i get the image onto the transfer sheet?

I would like to have the image without the rectangle around the image. So which transfer sheets should I use with what shirt material?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is a great helpful article its a few years old but most processes haven't changed much. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t48532.html

<~~ check the Preferred Vendors Directory for business start-up packages
Coastal Complete Business Kits
Best Blanks
Pro World


----------

